# Sci-Fi Author Game



## Stalker (May 30, 2005)

Directly inspired by the Character Game. Rules are the same. Any author who wrote at least one story plotting events or characters that may seem fantastic will do. 
Let's get started?

*Orson S. Card*


----------



## Leto (May 30, 2005)

Christopher Priest


----------



## Stalker (May 30, 2005)

Paul Anderson


----------



## Leto (May 30, 2005)

That's Poul, not Paul 

Alain Paris (French sci-fi writer) http://www.yfolire.net/sf/critiques.php?id=1671


----------



## Stalker (May 30, 2005)

Oops! You are right! Never checked though and wrote automatically.

*Philip J. Farmer*


----------



## Leto (May 30, 2005)

Frank Herbert (couldn't miss him)


----------



## Stalker (May 30, 2005)

*Herbert G. Wells* (how could one miss him at all!?)


----------



## stencyl (May 30, 2005)

William Gibson


----------



## Leto (May 30, 2005)

Grant Morrisson


----------



## Stalker (May 30, 2005)

*Mikhail Uspensky *(Russian Sci-Fi writer)


----------



## stencyl (May 30, 2005)

Ursula K. Le Guin


----------



## Leto (May 30, 2005)

Gérard Klein (French writer and publisher)


----------



## Stalker (May 30, 2005)

*Georgy Martynov* (Soviet and xtremely pro-Soviet Sci-fi writer  )


----------



## stencyl (May 30, 2005)

oops, I posted over Stalker!


----------



## Stalker (May 30, 2005)

Terry Pratchett


----------



## Leto (May 30, 2005)

the last letter was a K, guys.


----------



## Novocaine (May 30, 2005)

Damnit, I was gonna put H.G. Wells! Sadly, that is the only Sci-Fi author I know...


----------



## Stalker (May 30, 2005)

stencyl said:
			
		

> oops, I posted over Stalker!


Oops! I continued your chain!


----------



## stencyl (May 30, 2005)

I posted over Stalker with Karen Traviss.


Then he posted Terry Pratchett.

My fault.


----------



## Leto (May 30, 2005)

So : 
Karen Traviss ->
Terry Pratchett ->
Piers Anthony

Looking for an A


----------



## stencyl (May 30, 2005)

Alice Hoffman


----------



## Stalker (May 31, 2005)

Harry N. Turtledove


----------



## Leto (May 31, 2005)

Thomas Dish


----------



## Stalker (May 31, 2005)

Dan Simmons


----------



## Leto (May 31, 2005)

Stephan Wul


----------



## Stalker (May 31, 2005)

*William Shakespeare* (I guess, his _The Tempest_ may be taken as SF-poem, what do you think?)


----------



## Leto (May 31, 2005)

Serge Brussolo (writer of sci-fi, YA fantasy, thriller and more...)


----------



## Stalker (Jun 1, 2005)

*Boris N. Strugatsky*


----------



## stencyl (Jun 1, 2005)

Stanislaw Lem


----------



## chump (Jun 1, 2005)

Larry Niven


----------



## stencyl (Jun 2, 2005)

Neal Stephenson (_Snow Crash, The Diamond Age, Cryptonomicon...)_


----------



## chump (Jun 2, 2005)

Stephen R Lawhead


----------



## stencyl (Jun 2, 2005)

Laura J. Mixon


----------



## chump (Jun 2, 2005)

Mark Robson


----------



## littlemissattitude (Jun 2, 2005)

Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## Stalker (Jun 2, 2005)

Harry Harrison


----------



## Leto (Jun 2, 2005)

Henry Kuttner (the well of the world)


----------



## Stalker (Jun 2, 2005)

I love Henry Kuttner's humor! 

*Kurt Vonnegut* - far from being only mainstream author.


----------



## Leto (Jun 2, 2005)

Vernon Vinge


----------



## Stalker (Jun 2, 2005)

*Vassily Zvyagintsev* - Russian SF (Pseudoalternate history) writer, the author of _Odisseus leaves Ithaka_ series.


----------



## Stalker (Jun 6, 2005)

Stalker said:
			
		

> *Vassily Zvyagintsev* - Russian SF (Pseudoalternate history) writer, the author of _Odisseus leaves Ithaka_ series.


Since everybody seems to experience difficulties with finding a writer whose first name starts with Z I shall suggest another option
So, here goes *Viktor Pelevin* (extremely interesting Russian post-modernist SF-author)


----------



## Leto (Jun 6, 2005)

Pierre Bordage (Les guerriers du silence - Warriors of Silence)


----------



## Stalker (Jun 6, 2005)

*Ben Bova*


----------



## Leto (Jun 6, 2005)

Bruce Sterling


----------



## Stalker (Jun 6, 2005)

*Stanley G. Weinbaum* - Classics of SF genre


----------



## Leto (Jun 6, 2005)

William Gibson - cyberpunk father.


----------



## Stalker (Jun 6, 2005)

Oops! Repeat! 
Stensyl has alrteady posted *William Gibson* (_see page 1_).


----------



## Leto (Jun 6, 2005)

Ok

William Horwood.


----------



## Stalker (Jun 6, 2005)

*Henry Lion Oldy* - a penname of two SF-writers from Kharkiv writing in the Fantasy genre.


----------



## stencyl (Jun 7, 2005)

Otto Oscar Binder


----------



## Stalker (Jun 7, 2005)

Bob Shaw


----------



## Leto (Jun 7, 2005)

Storm Constantine


----------



## Stalker (Jun 8, 2005)

Clive Cussler


----------



## Leto (Jun 8, 2005)

Catherine L Moore (of Shambleau fame)


----------



## chump (Jun 8, 2005)

Michael Moorcock


----------



## Leto (Jun 8, 2005)

Mike Resnik


----------



## chump (Jun 8, 2005)

Robert Jordan


----------



## Leto (Jun 9, 2005)

Jules Verne


----------



## Stalker (Jun 9, 2005)

*Vladimir Mikhailov* - Russian Sci-Fi writer


----------



## stencyl (Jun 10, 2005)

Michael A Stackpole


----------



## Leto (Jun 10, 2005)

Simon R Green


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Jun 10, 2005)

George R R Martin


----------



## chump (Jun 12, 2005)

Madeline Howard


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Jun 12, 2005)

Harry Harrison


----------



## Leto (Jun 13, 2005)

Harlan Ellison


----------



## Stalker (Jun 13, 2005)

Elizabeth Moon


----------



## Stalker (Aug 26, 2005)

All right, decided to refresh old kind game from the depths of this thread's cellar.
Support, anybody? If so, commence with *M* for the first name. The rules are the same as for Characters Game!


----------



## Leto (Aug 26, 2005)

Margaret Bell


----------



## Taltos (Aug 26, 2005)

Brian Lumley


----------



## Stalker (Aug 26, 2005)

*Lev Vershinin* (Russian sci-fi author)


----------



## Taltos (Aug 26, 2005)

Vera Kamsha (russian fantasy author  )


----------



## Leto (Aug 26, 2005)

Kurt Steiner (french sci-fi author - a quite boring one)


----------



## Taltos (Aug 26, 2005)

Steven Brust - no comments


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 26, 2005)

brian aldiss


----------



## Leto (Aug 26, 2005)

Aldous Huxley


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 26, 2005)

harry harrison


----------



## Stalker (Aug 26, 2005)

Horace Gold


----------



## Leto (Aug 26, 2005)

Grant Naylor


----------



## lazygun (Aug 26, 2005)

Norman Spinrad.


----------



## Rosemary (Aug 26, 2005)

Steven Baxter


----------



## kyektulu (Aug 26, 2005)

*Bruce Sterling*


----------



## Leto (Aug 26, 2005)

Susanna Clarke


----------



## Rosemary (Aug 26, 2005)

C.T Sherryh (don't know what the Christian name is!)


----------



## Leto (Aug 26, 2005)

Rosemary said:
			
		

> C.T Sherryh (don't know what the Christian name is!)


Isn't it  C J Cherryh you mean ? as in Caroline Janice Cherryh ?


----------



## Rosemary (Aug 26, 2005)

Well if she wrote 'Finity's End' then yes, that's the Author, Leto !!


----------



## lazygun (Aug 26, 2005)

Camille Flammarion.


----------



## Leto (Aug 26, 2005)

That's her.

Fredric Brown


----------



## lazygun (Aug 26, 2005)

Ben Jeapes.


----------



## Rosemary (Aug 27, 2005)

Julian May


----------



## finvarre (Aug 28, 2005)

Mervyn Peake


----------



## Stalker (Aug 28, 2005)

Peter Hamilton


----------



## finvarre (Aug 28, 2005)

H G Wells


----------



## lazygun (Aug 28, 2005)

William R Barton.


----------



## Leto (Aug 28, 2005)

Bruce Sterling


----------



## lazygun (Aug 29, 2005)

Shin'ichi Hoshi.


----------



## Taltos (Aug 29, 2005)

Holly Lisle


----------



## Stalker (Aug 30, 2005)

*Leigh Brackett*


----------



## finvarre (Aug 30, 2005)

Brian Herbert


----------



## Taltos (Aug 30, 2005)

Holly Black


----------



## Stalker (Aug 30, 2005)

Boris Strugatsky


----------



## Leto (Aug 30, 2005)

Already mentioned this one.

Serge Lehman


----------



## Taltos (Aug 30, 2005)

Lynn Abbey


----------



## finvarre (Aug 30, 2005)

Arkadij Strugatsky


----------



## sanityassassin (Aug 30, 2005)

Stephen king


----------



## finvarre (Aug 30, 2005)

Katharine Kerr


----------



## Leto (Aug 30, 2005)

Kage Baker


----------



## Taltos (Aug 31, 2005)

Boris Shtern (russian humoristic SF author)


----------



## Stalker (Aug 31, 2005)

> Boris Shtern (russian humoristic SF author)


who lived in Kiev.  
In his novel _Ethiopian_ he even depicted one old chum of mine. Unfortunately I didn't know Boris Gidalyevich personally but some of my friends were his friends. BTW, his surname is of German background so it might be also transliterated in original way - *Stern*.
Risk suggesting *Samuel Clemens* (Mark Twain) because his _Connecticut Yankee in King Arthur's Court_ is purely sci-fi novel


----------



## Leto (Aug 31, 2005)

Catherine L Moore


----------



## Rosemary (Aug 31, 2005)

Julian May


----------



## Taltos (Sep 1, 2005)

Mihhail Bulgakov - somewhat science fiction


----------



## Stalker (Sep 2, 2005)

*Barry B. Longyear* - the unique writer whose novella _Enemy Mine_ managed to win _Hugo_, _Nebula_ and _John Campbell's_ Awards in the same 1980.


----------



## Leto (Sep 2, 2005)

Larry Niven


----------



## Taltos (Sep 5, 2005)

Nikolai Bassov - yet another russian author writing mostly military fantasy and SF novels


----------



## Stalker (Sep 5, 2005)

*Bram Stoker* - _Dracula_'s author


----------



## Leto (Sep 5, 2005)

Stephan Wul - Niourk author.


----------



## lazygun (Sep 5, 2005)

William S Burroughs-Naked Lunch.


----------



## Rosemary (Sep 5, 2005)

Brian Aldiss


----------



## lazygun (Sep 5, 2005)

Alan Dean Foster-SpellSinger.


----------



## sanityassassin (Sep 5, 2005)

frank herbert


----------



## lazygun (Sep 5, 2005)

Harry Harrison.


----------



## sanityassassin (Sep 5, 2005)

hunter s. thompson (admitadly not a sci fi writer per say but have you read fear and loathing in las vegas?)


----------



## lazygun (Sep 5, 2005)

Tricia Sullivan-Maul.

Read something of HST,mostly letters/essays,not Fear and..,thou.


----------



## Taltos (Sep 6, 2005)

Steven Erikson - interesting that his name has no come up in this thread


----------



## Stalker (Sep 6, 2005)

Eric Flint


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 6, 2005)

frank herbert


----------



## Stalker (Sep 6, 2005)

*Herbert Franke* (German sci-fi writer) and Frank Herbert is so popular that he appears in the game 3rd or even 4th time this far...


----------



## Leto (Sep 6, 2005)

Frank Tieri (Weapon X writer)


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Sep 6, 2005)

Terrance Dicks (Wrote several Doctor Who scripts, as well as scads of the novelisations).


----------



## Stalker (Sep 6, 2005)

*Dalia Truskinovskaya* - an original and interesting Latvian-Russian SF female author


----------



## Leto (Sep 6, 2005)

Terry Pratchett (Strata )


----------



## Stalker (Sep 6, 2005)

*Piers* *Anthony -  *


----------



## Leto (Sep 6, 2005)

Anthony Burgess (A Clockwork Orange)


----------



## lazygun (Sep 7, 2005)

Brian Aldiss.


----------



## Leto (Sep 7, 2005)

Alastair Reynolds (Chasm city - in my to-read list)


----------



## lazygun (Sep 7, 2005)

Roger Zelazny.


----------



## Arkangel (Sep 7, 2005)

Issac Asimov (Russian born American Author) (1920 - 1992)

I cant believe you guys have not heard of him. He has won both Hugo and Nebula awards more than a few times. They even have a Issac Asimov Awards.


----------



## lazygun (Sep 7, 2005)

Avram Davidson-Mutiny in Space.


----------



## Leto (Sep 8, 2005)

David Eddings


----------



## Taltos (Sep 8, 2005)

Arkangel said:
			
		

> Issac Asimov (Russian born American Author) (1920 - 1992)
> 
> I cant believe you guys have not heard of him. He has won both Hugo and Nebula awards more than a few times. They even have a Issac Asimov Awards.



Idea of this thread is that the first name of following author starts with the same character as the surname of the previous author i.e. in this case Z not I. Just throwing around famous names is not hard at all  

Lets try to put this one on track again  

Zdenek Volny - seems to be a Chech author who has written at least 2 SF/Fantasy stories - sorry no idea how good he is have never read him


----------



## Leto (Sep 8, 2005)

Varnon Vinge (A deepness in the Sky)


----------



## Stalker (Sep 8, 2005)

*Vladimir Savchenko* - Ukrainian Russian SF writer


----------



## finvarre (Sep 8, 2005)

Sean Russell


----------



## Stalker (Sep 9, 2005)

*Ron Hubbard*, a brilliant SF writer also known as the "father" of scientology.


----------



## Leto (Sep 9, 2005)

brilliant, brilliant, to each one its own distaste. Marketing propaganda never made good SF books (or movies even if Travolta plays in)

Harry Harrison


----------



## lazygun (Sep 9, 2005)

Harlan Ellison.


----------



## Taltos (Sep 12, 2005)

Elmer Smith - cookie for the person who will give the name by what the readers really know him by


----------



## Leto (Sep 12, 2005)

You mean E.E.Smith ? 

Stanislaw Lem (the Futurogical Congress)


----------



## Taltos (Sep 12, 2005)

Actually I meant E.E. "Doc" Smith but that was close enough. Have a cookie, from a random web page who serves them


----------



## lazygun (Sep 12, 2005)

Lisa Tuttle.


----------



## Stalker (Sep 13, 2005)

*Timothy Zahn*


----------



## Leto (Sep 13, 2005)

Zoe d'Ay (Patrick and the Cat who saw beyond time)


----------



## lazygun (Sep 13, 2005)

David Langford.The Unseen University Challenge.


----------



## Leto (Sep 13, 2005)

lazygun, the "d'" is the equivalent of a "of", so the next name to find must be with a A


----------



## lazygun (Sep 13, 2005)

Funny that,you're correct of course.

Also funny,never been addressed,listed or introduced as-....... ......,Son of(Mac)Kenna.

Go figure.


----------



## Stalker (Sep 14, 2005)

Yeah, Scottish _Mac_ means the _son of_...Can it be equalised with the French d', de that corresponds English _of_ or sometimes _from_ (but the latter is rather for commoners ), or German _von_? Good question... needs further consideration... 

Well, until we have sattled this problem, my writer is
*Ann McCaffrey*.


----------



## Leto (Sep 14, 2005)

So, M or C ?


----------



## Stalker (Sep 14, 2005)

Of course M, dear Leto! It would be strange if we separated *Mac* from *Caffrey*, wouldn't it? But with _d'_ and _de_ you set forth an interesting problem that needs to be solved as well as for English _of_ and German _von_.


----------



## Leto (Sep 14, 2005)

Ok then

Margaret Ball


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Sep 14, 2005)

Brian Stableford


----------



## Stalker (Sep 14, 2005)

*Sakë Komazu (sp.?)* - Japanese SF writer


----------



## lazygun (Sep 14, 2005)

.... .


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Sep 15, 2005)

Kirsten Bishop (New fantasy author from Australia)


----------



## finvarre (Sep 22, 2005)

Barbara Hambly


----------



## Taltos (Sep 30, 2005)

Henry N. Beard (bored of the rings)


----------



## Rosemary (Sep 30, 2005)

Ben Bova


----------

